# Hello :)



## HuNtErDaRkAnGeL (Apr 8, 2004)

hello ladies, I am an woman too and would like to meet ya..I just moved from Salida, Colorado and now live in Pick City ND for 2 yrs since. Hardly to find any women whom like outdoors who care join to chat and sharing  Lets ya know that I am deaf and pls EXCUSE my bad english :roll: Thought of sharing with ya about fishing is hot right now down by the Dam (wingwall) by Pick City town, always ending up catch walleyes since now, its such enjoy...By the way myself been thru such a lots outdoors as canoneing, kayacking, rock & snow climbing, camping, hiking, skiing, fishing, paint gun war and MORE. Just now I just became hunting thats I passed class of hunting safety last week very much wanna to do since years and FINALLY GOT IT!! One more I wanna taking class of scuba dive where I live by the lake like to do that, something to DO....But I like to having any women to come along! anyone??? Dont give a wrong idea sounds likes lesbian but I AINT.... :roll: 
P.S. I keep enjoy reading ya convercation, its nice to knows...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

You need to talk to my g/f, a goosehunting NUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuNtErDaRkAnGeL (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL I am looking forward to chit chit chat with her (Goosehunting), she's welcome here :beer: I went fishing today nothing have caught any North Pike :******: Feel like want to throw grenade in water! :evil: HEH HEH


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A gernade would work!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

DA, 
My wife is currently visiting her mother in Virginia, but will be coming home on Monday, May 9th. PM her to start a dialog.Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome to NoDak... :beer:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

You should check into the Becoming An Outdoors Woman workshops at Lake Metigoshe in August. Approximately 100 women attend each summer with an interest in hunting, fishing, fly fishing, camping, canoeing, wild game cooking, decoy carving, etc. Information can be obtained from the ND Game and Fish Department. Contact Nancy Boldt at the Department for more information.


----------

